# Relocating to Bangkok for UK



## This is Jon (Dec 20, 2020)

*Hello to the forum, new user here!*

I am a marketing director based in the UK and have been working with a global sportswear company for almost 15 years! I decided earlier his year that I would shake life up a bit and move to a new culture and country. I have enough funds to live comfortably for a while but I would at some point really like to do some light work in an agency or similar space that could use a digital marketing / creative director skillset.

*Two questions to you kind people!*

1. Has anyone here done such a move and I have no doubt it won't be easy but I'm happy to just go along for the ride 

Secondly, how easy is it to find work in the digital / / creative marketing space as an Expat? E-commerce is going mental in 2021 and my profession is really to drive traffic to E-commerce platforms.

I really appreciate any feedback and if someone takes out there day to get back to me 🤞


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Its been half a lifetime since I have spent any significant time in Thailand but I don't think things have changed too much.

The only option used to be a Business Visa so that you can apply for a work permit 
The downside with most non-immigrant visas is that they are capped at 90 days in the country at a time, so you would have to do a visa run to Malaysia, Laos, or Cambodia to reset the clock 4 times a year.

I believe there is now also a privileged entry visa which allows you to spend 5-20 years in country without the requirement for the 90 day visa run. There are investment and other requirements for eligibility tiers. 

After three years in the country with a work permit, you would be able to apply for permanent residency.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

So you speak fluent Thai?


----------

